
Analyzing San Francisco Crime Data to Determine When Arrests Frequently Occur - tomkwok
http://minimaxir.com/2015/12/sf-arrests/
======
laarc
This is a great piece, partly because the author is willing to reach a
conclusion they can't explain.

It seems like this might also be one of the best ways to learn R. This is a
real-world scenario, and various libraries are brought to bear on the problem.
It feels accessible to beginners like myself, and it poses a question that I'm
sort of tempted to try chasing...

Anyone have any theories about why Wednesday 4-5pm appears to be the most
common time for arrests?

A comment says "It's because that's the day and time when there are the most
patrol officers out on the street." Is there a data source that might
prove/disprove this?

~~~
minimaxir
Author here:

Comments on Reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/3vfgg2/analyz...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/3vfgg2/analyzing_san_francisco_crime_data_to_determine/))
imply that Social Security is given out on Wednesdays. I might do another pass
to see if that's a factor.

